#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Labuan Bajo

## harrybarracuda

Thinking of going to visit Komodo in August, and I understand this is a decent base to explore.

Anyone stayed there before/any accomodation recommendations?

Or other ideas for that matter.

Want to see the dragons but otherwise a week open to suggestions.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So I'll be breaking new ground for the TD community then.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Flights booked, in Labuan Bajo in the third week of August.

I'll post some photos when I return.

----------


## marcusb

Heard of it but still had to google. Very nice looking place. Looking forward to pics and reports. Hotels seem reasonable. 


 They do have a cave to explore there  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> They do have a cave


Beware, "There be Dragons there".

'arry skip the flipflops. Take sturdy boots and thick trousers/jeans. One nick from a Komodo and it's a Novichok nightmare.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I saw that video. Patient little bastards aren't they.

Apparently you're not allowed to go there without a qualified ranger. So you've got something to throw them if they're hungry.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well it was an amazing experience. I did one of those overnight boat jobs with a load of backpackers. I tell you I was so disgusted with those young, pert girls rubbing sunblock into their tight, firm, bre.....

*Cough*.

Erm, I mean it was a pleasant trip around the islands of Komodo. Because we overnighted, we were one of the first groups into Komodo island, so we had it almost to ourselves.

Got some great pics, I'll post them when I get back.

----------


## Latindancer

I hope you got some of the pertness in the background.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I hope you got some of the pertness in the background.


I'm not Japanese you know.

----------


## harrybarracuda

There are no decent Sports Bars in Labuan Bajo.

The End.

----------

